# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نیازمند تجارب مفید برای مطالعه در تابستان

## miss_shadow

سلام دوستان عزیز,نیازمند تجربه های مفیدتون برای مطالعه در  تابستان هستم,به نظرتون تخصصی های سه پایه رو برای تابستان میشه مفید جمع کرد؟با احتساب مشاهده دی وی دی برای دوتا از درسهای تخصصی.کلا به نظرتون روی چه مباحثی  باید فوکوس کرد و با برنامه آزمون ها پیش رفت ,تایم مناسب مطالعاتی و کلا هر تجربه مفیدی که دارین.ممنونم

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام دوستان عزیز,نیازمند تجربه های مفیدتون برای مطالعه در  تابستان هستم,به نظرتون تخصصی های سه پایه رو برای تابستان میشه مفید جمع کرد؟با احتساب مشاهده دی وی دی برای دوتا از درسهای تخصصی.کلا به نظرتون روی چه مباحثی  باید فوکوس کرد و با برنامه آزمون ها پیش رفت ,تایم مناسب مطالعاتی و کلا هر تجربه مفیدی که دارین.ممنونم


سلام
فارغ التحصیل هستین دیگه؟
برای مطالعه تو تابستون بهتره این موضوع ها مطالعه بشه
زیست:روی پایه کار بشه+فصل ۵و۶ دوازدهم
شیمی:مسائل (در صورتی که وقت نمیکنین کامل کارکنین،روی مباحث خاصی مثل استوکیومتری وقت بزارین)
فیزیک:دهم یا یازدهم کار بشه(از مهرماه میتونین زوج اون سالی که کار نکردین رو بردارین،و نیمسال دوم رو بزارین برا مرور پایه خونده شده)
ریاضی:مباحثی که فک میکنین درش مشکل دارین و سخت تر و تست خیزترن مثل تابع،مشتق،مثلثات(هر کدوم که حس میکنین نیازه کار بشه)
ادبیات:دستورزبان و آرایه
**در صورتی که زبانتون ضعیفه پیشنهاد میکنم براش تو تابستون وقت بزارین
**برای آزمون هم پیشنهادم گزینه دو در تابستونِ
**ساعت مطالعتتون رو هم از کم شروع کنین و هفتگی بهش زیاد کنین(مطالعه زیاد تو تابستون ممکنه از درس زدتون کنه).
.
[یک نکته اینکه اگه حس میکنین نیاز به مشاور دارین تو تابستون یه مشاور خوب و دلسوز داشته باشین تا راه و چاه رو یادتون بده که تو طول سال به مشکل نخورین.]

پ.ن:من خودم هنوز اندر خم یک کوچه ام :Yahoo (4):  ولی اینا همه یه پیشنهاد دوستانه بودن که خودم اگه میتونستم برگردم عقب همین کارا رو میکردم.

با آرزوی موفقیت :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (90):

----------

